# Tourbericht: Harburger Berge am 24.03.2002



## Rabbit (25. März 2002)

So wie es aussieht, bleibt's wohl wieder an mir hängen 

Als Treffpunkt verabredet war 11:00h an  der Kirche am S-Bahnhof Heimfeld.
Pünktlich um 10:45h traf ich mich mit gageC am Hauptbahnhof. Bischi hatte sich auch angekündigt, jedoch war weit und breit noch keine Spur von ihm zu sehen.
So beschloßen wir, unter in Kauf nahme einer etwa 10 min. Verspätung, den nächsten S-Bahn-Zug in Richtung Harburg/Neugraben fahren zu lassen und zunächst Funkkontakt zu Bischi aufzunehmen. Sein Feldtelefon war jedoch unbesetzt und so versuchte ich ihn über das Festnetz zu erreichen.
Zunächst dachte ich, ich hätte mich verwählt, aber es war tatsächlich Bischi, der da ins Telefon gähnte. Da die Möglichkeit eines rechtzeitiges erscheinen seinerseits nicht mehr angezeigt war wünscht ich ihm weiterhin eine Gute Nacht und gageC und ich bestiegen den nächsten Zug, nachdem ich noch kurz Alan über unser vorraussichtlich 10 minütiges, verspätestes Erscheinen informierte.
Die Bahnfahrt blieb nicht ungenutzt, kürzte ich in dieser Zeit doch meine neue Kette. 
In Heimfeld angekommen erwartet uns dann fast die gesamte Belegschaft des in Harburg größten Fahrradladens.

Hier also die Teilnehmerliste:
gaceC
Alan
Alan's Mechaniker  (ich glaube er heißt Rainer)
Noch'n Kollege von Alan
Rabbit

So ging es also gegen 11:15h zunächst knapp 2 km die Heimfelder Strasse hinauf, um dann dort in den Wald, welcher hier den Namen Haake trägt einzubiegen.
Vorbei an den Sportplätzen Jahnhöhe auf den Ehestorfer Weg um auf diesem die Autobahn (A7 Flensburg/Hannover) zu queren.
Von hier sind wir vermutlich die Stadtscheide runter um dann links über die Eulenflucht zum Ehestorfer Heuweg zu gelangen. Vorher war jedoch noch ein Downhill auf einem Singletrail zu bewältigen, welcher eine sandige, plötzlich auftauchende Kurve enthielt.
Diese Kurve wurde noch von allen Teilnehmern problemlos gemeistert. Auf dem nachfolgendem buckeligem Stück hat's mir aber das Vorderrad irgendwie verissen und den ersten Sturz des Tages konnte ich mal wieder auf meinem Konto verbuchen 
Leider hat sich bei diesem Sturz jedoch meine Proviant verringerd. Eine in meinem Rucksack befindliche Coladose hat meiner Abrolltechnik nicht standgehalten und war so der Meinung seinen Inhalt direkt in meinen Rucksack zu entleeren. Wie ich später feststellen mußte, handelte es sich hierbei nicht um die einzige Reduzierung meines mitgeführtem Proviantes.
Die geschickt erzwungene Pause bei etwa km 6 wurde von den anderen Teilnehmern u.a. genutzt zum Austreten und Riegelschieben. Ich versuchte derweil meinen Rucksack trocken zu legen.
Anschließend sind wir vermutlich den Schanzengrund hoch und durch die Neugrabener Heide weiter zum Heidefriedhof am Ende vom Falkenbergsweg.
Von hier führte uns unser Guide Alan dann in die Fischbeker Heide.
Der nächste Stop fand auf einer Lichtung bei herrlichem Sonnenschein statt, der gageC dazu veranlasste sich nun, nachdem er sich bereits seiner Jacke entledigt hatte, auch noch von seiner langen Hose zu trennen. Während einige ihn für die perfekt gelungene Umsetzung des sog. Zwiebelschalenmodells lobten verschwanden andere schon wieder in den Büschen.
Dies führte zwangsweise dazu noch über die Möglichkeit zu philosophieren, weitere Stops vermeiden zu können indem ein duales Camelbacksystem eingeführt wird. Meine Idee eines geschlossenen Systems, wodurch natürlich weniger Ballast anfiele, stieß bei allen Teilnehmern jedoch auf große Abneigung (verstehe ich gar nicht, noch nichts von der Eigenurintherapie gehört?!).
Weiter gings es nun durch die Heidelandschaft hoch auf den Segelflugplatz. Ein weiterer kurzer Stop folgte, den ich selbst u.a. dazu nutzte unter Anleitung von Alan's Mechaniker den inneren Anschlag meines Umwerfers, nachdem ich beriets wieder von 2 sog. Chainsucks heimgesucht wurde, neu zu justieren.
Vom Segelflugplatz aus fuhren wir nun auf dem sog. Panzertrail, welcher direkt am Truppenübungsplatz entlangführt, up and down vorbei an der Panzerwaschanlage und von dort zurück durch die Kiesgrube wieder in die Fischbeker Heide.
Jedoch wurde ich auf dem Trail zunächst mit dem ersten Feindkontakt konfrontiert. Ein als Baum getarnter Eindringlich riß mich vom Rad und berscherte mir eine Prellung an der linken Schulter.
Selbst durch brüllen und treten ließ sich dieser Zeitgenosse jedoch nicht aus der Ruhe bringen und blieb wie angewurzelt stehen. Nachdem ich nun beriets gestern meine 65 km auf dem Haustrail ohne Sturz gemeistert habe, bin ich also jetzt wieder im Mittel auf 1 Strurz pro Tour .
Zurück in der Heide verabschiedete sich nun der andere Kollege von Alan, wollte er doch noch einen Abstecher an den Ort des Geschehens der gestrigen Party machen und seinen Nachdurst löschen .
Zu meiner weiteren Demoralisierung erläuterte unser Guide nun kurz den weiteren Tourverlauf. Es sollten noch mind. der Karlstein und der Paul-Roth-Stein angesteuert werden.
Ab hier ist das Overlay und der weitere Tourverlauf nur sehr unpräzise, ist mir dieses Gebiet doch noch nicht allzugut bekannt.
Nach erreichen des Karlstein's hatte ich dann das Gefühl, das stetig das Tempo erhöht wurde. Jedoch bin ich nicht sicher ob dieser Eindruck eher wegen meiner dahinsichenden Kräfte entstand.
Der Weg zum Paul-Roth-Stein führte uns durch vermutlich vom Feind fast unkenntlich gemachtes Gebiet. Äste, Zweige, ja ganze Baumstämme blockierten den Weg. Dann folgte noch ein etwa 2 km langes Teilstück über einen total eingeweichten Weg.
Teilweise war das Rad bis zur Felge eingesunken. Dieses Teilstück raubte mir die letzten Kräfte. Am Paul-Roth-Stein angekommen versuchte man mich damit zu motivieren, es ginge ja quasi jetzt nur noch bergab ...
Zurück ging es über den Moisburger Stein Richtung Heidefriedhof. Kurz vor erreichen des Heidefriedhofes bog Alan dann ab in den Weg zum Wildpark. Dies war der Punkt, an dem sich meine Motivation bereits am tiefstem Punkt befand und ich mich mit dem Gedanken spielte zu desertieren und die 500m weiter zum Heidefreidhof zu fahren, an welchem auch ein Bus verkehrte.
Nur die Tatsache, daß sich alle anderen bereits ausser Hörweite befanden, ich mich also nicht ordnungsgemäß hätte vom Dienst suspendieren lassen können, veranlasste mich dazu auch diesen "Umweg" noch hinter mich zu bringen.
Vom Wildpark aus ging es dann - Gott sei dank - fast ausschließlich nur noch über geteerte bzw. befestigte Wege über das Freilichtmuseum Kiekeberg zurück zum S-Bahnhof Heimfeld.
Zu erwähnen sei noch der Jogger, vermutlich ein Freund von Alan, welchen wir kurz nach dem Museum einholten und der Alan (oder auch anderst herum) ein Gespräch aufzwang, wodurch die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit auf den folgenden, etwa 3-5 km, auf ein für mich erträgliches, nun anschlußhalten könnendes Maß reduziert wurde.

Da es mir nicht gelungen ist, die Daten aus meinem Cyclo auszulesen gibt es keine Profilgrafik von mir.
Hier aber die Eckdaten:

km:   ca. 47
Zeit: 3:41:18
AV: Habe ich jetzt auch gerade nicht da!

Aber das Overlay (sicher nicht ganz präzise):


----------



## Pan (25. März 2002)

...es geht doch!!!

Schön zu lesender Bericht, lieber Rabbit, hat ja bald Hauptstsadtniveau!!!

Und 65+47 km bei geschätzten 400hm is ja auch nicht ganz ohne... 

...ich lese wohlwollend, dass Du Dein Alpenvorbereitungstraining auch allein mit dem notwendigen Ernst weiter vorantreibst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gage_ (25. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *...ich lese wohlwollend, dass Du Dein Alpenvorbereitungstraining auch allein mit dem notwendigen Ernst weiter vorantreibst!*



Ich werde diesen Eindruck jetzt nicht durch das Einbringen von Zitaten von Rabbit gegen Ende der Tour trueben 

Ich habe mich auch bestens amuesiert, und konnte trotz Einsatz von etwas schwererem Geraet noch ganz gut mithalten .. fand das eine sehr schoene und spannende (Bodenbeschaffenheits- und Strecken-technisch) Tour, naechstes Mal lassen wir noch die Chicken-Ways weg, ok? 

Anstrengend war es allerdings schon, meine Freundin musste sich dann mit einem um 0:30h eingeschlafenen Gregor zufrieden geben


----------



## evil_rider (25. März 2002)

hehe, klingt lustig besonders der erste "fall" *gg* der rucksack klebte bestimmt besonders gut *gg*


----------



## rob (25. März 2002)

nachdem ich am Wochenende feststellen durfte, dass der Norden tatsächlich rockt (Party in Bremen), nun auch noch das: im Norden wird wieder ordentlich in die Pedale getreten!
Rabbit, du hast auch wiedereinmal bestätigt, dass du eine gewisse Affinität dazu hast dich hinzulegen (auf den Boden oder aufs Sofa)  , was wäre eine Tour denn ohne einen kontollierten Abgang von dir!?


----------



## evil_rider (25. März 2002)

@ rob


----------



## Rabbit (25. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *...es geht doch!!!
> 
> Und 65+47 km bei geschätzten 400hm is ja auch nicht ganz ohne...
> *


*
Von den tm (tiefenmetern), welche man sich durch den Modderboden quält, möcht ich an dieser Stelle ja nicht sprechen, aber während das Wasser bei euch an den Gebirgshängen ja herunterläuft steht das Wasser hier ja förmlich auf dem Boden und weicht diesen so richtig ein.
... gebt ihr man weiterhin mir euren hm an, ich führe jetzt im Frühjahr und Herbst die tm ein. 
Nicht Umsonst führte ich ja mal den Benutzertitel: Wattbiker 

@rob: Freu dich auf den Harz, wo Du meine Stunts dann live miterleben darfst  *


----------



## Alan (25. März 2002)

Geschafft von der Party am Vorabend.....


----------



## Alan (25. März 2002)

Harry noch leicht geschockt von dem Verlust der Cola-Dose...


----------



## Alan (25. März 2002)

Dabei ging es doch nur rauf zum Segelflugplatz


----------



## Alan (25. März 2002)

Kurze Lagebesprechung auf dem Weg zum Karlstein. 
Chickenway oder nicht? Oder überhaupt zum Karlstein??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (25. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Alan _
> *Harry noch leicht geschockt von dem Verlust der Cola-Dose... *




das gesicht ist das geielste


----------



## Alan (25. März 2002)

das "Höhen-"Profil...


----------



## Alan (25. März 2002)

Die Daten


----------



## evil_rider (25. März 2002)

seit ihr nur auffer ebenen gefahren   oder warum nur 36 sachem max. ??? in harburg schafft man ohne mühe 50 sachen bei den meisten abfahrten und bei nen paar sogar über 65 sachen


----------



## Alan (25. März 2002)

Ein hervorragender Bericht von Rabbit, dem eigentlich nichts mehr hinzuzufügen ist. Gelegentliches Gemecker aus den hinteren Reihen wurde ignoriert, immerhin wurde an jeder strategisch wichtigen Weggabelung gewartet. Rabbits Leistung nach den 65 km am Vortag ist nicht zu unterschätzen, GageC's Leidensfähigkeit, diese Tour mit tiefgestelltem Sattel zu absolvieren, soll hier hervorgehoben werden. Frage eines meiner Kollegen, als die beiden "Nordlichter" aus der S-Bahn kamen: Wie will der denn damit 'ne Tour fahren?
Die Strecken um den Karlstein waren bestimmt gemein, auch der Guide war nicht auf einen so stark aufgeweichten Boden vorbereitet. Es kommen ja (hoffentlich) noch trockenere Tage. Nur wer auch immer die Behauptung aufzustellen wagt, dass die Mountainbiker die ganzen Wege zerstören, sollte mal die mögliche Reifenbreite eines MTB mit der Reifenbreite eines Forstfahrzeuges vergleichen und die Spuren im Wald genauer betrachten. Gerade der Weg, der zwischen Karl- und Paul-Roth-Stein zurückgelegt wurde, ist/war eigentlich eine High-Speed-Tretstrecke - nun zur Tragestrecke verkommen. Ob man auf absehbare Zeit da mal wieder fahren sollte, sei dahingestellt.
Die Abfahrt vom Paul-Roth-Stein wird immer einfacher, die Schrecksekunden, die diese Strecke mir noch vor Jahren den Schweiss auf die Strirn trieb, gehören der Vergangenheit an. 
Rabbits "Och neee, nicht zum Schweinepark hoch" wurde geflissentlich überhört, sollte GageC doch noch wenigstens in den Genuss *eines* querliegenden Baumstammes kommen. Die Treppen am Paul-Roth-Stein waren wohl doch noch ein wenig zu feucht. Vielleicht beim nächsten Mal?!?
Beim nächsten Mal sollten die Tour vielleicht direkter zum Karlstein führen, dann kann der Chickenway aussen vor bleiben und GageC kann seine Fahrkünste präsentieren.

Ich hoffe, die Tour in dieser oder ähnlicher Besetzung in diesem Jahr wiederholen zu können.


----------



## evil_rider (25. März 2002)

näxtes mal komme ich auch mit................ 24" und 2 kilo mehr am HT als greg *gg*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gage_ (26. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von evil_rider _
> *seit ihr nur auffer ebenen gefahren oder warum nur 36 sachem max. ??? in harburg schafft man ohne mühe 50 sachen bei den meisten abfahrten und bei nen paar sogar über 65 sachen*



Tja evil, der Wille bzw. die Faehigkeit bergab noch Gas zu geben ist bei einer Tour, wo man bergauf auch faehrt, etwas beeintraechtigt ... ich meine auf einigen Abfahrten schneller als 40km/h gewesen zu sein, da ich leider aus Gruenden der Gewichtsersparnis keinen Tacho montiert habe, kann ich dies nicht belegen .. weil ich aber trotzdem eine Menge Spass hatte, ist mir das eigentlich auch egal 



> _Original geschrieben von Alan_
> GageC's Leidensfähigkeit, diese Tour mit tiefgestelltem Sattel zu absolvieren, soll hier hervorgehoben werden. Frage eines meiner Kollegen, als die beiden "Nordlichter" aus der S-Bahn kamen: Wie will der denn damit 'ne Tour fahren?[/B]



Hehe, ich dachte mir schon sowas ... aber das war ehrlich gesagt gar nicht so schlimm - klar, bei ein paar Anstiegen war die Rueckenmuskulatur doch stark beansprucht (dazu trug nicht zuletzt die Gabel mit maechtig Bauhoehe noch etwas bei), aber der Schmerz war zum Glueck nur temporaer  .. und da ich meistens mit relativ hoher Trittfrequenz fahre, ist das bei mir eh weniger problematisch.

Fahrtechnisch bin ich auch auf meine Kosten gekommen, das haben allerdings nur die Leute hinter mir mitbekommen, Alan hat da nur selten dazugehoert 

Bin froh geschwindigkeitsmaessig zum Mittelfeld gehoert zu haben, weniger wegen meines Egos, mehr weil ich beweisen konnte dass Fun-Sportler nicht zwingend Konditions-Luschen sind 

Wuerde das auch gerne ASAP wiederholen, auch wenn ich dann mit den schon bestellten 2.3er Reifen noch etwas haerter kaempfen muss .. zum Ausgleich wird die Gabel noch auf 110mm reduziert, und vielleicht goenn' ich mir auch noch 2cm mehr Sattelhoehe 

P.S: evil .. komm mit .. wenn Du Dich traust


----------



## evil_rider (26. März 2002)

@ gageC ich habe dir gegenüber nen big vorteil....... meine stütze kann ich genauso weit rausziehn das ich das bein gradeeben net druchstrecke also perfekt, und nen 100mm vorbau habe ich auch schnell organisiert *Gg* sprich aus meinem rad wird abgesehn vom gewicht ne bergziege *gg*


----------



## gage_ (26. März 2002)

@evil .. Schiebung 

Apropos, Stats:

  - 4-5x aufs kleine Kettenblatt gegangen
  - 3x Absteigen
  - 2x "Sicherheitsfuss setzen" 
  - 0x Big Air
  - 0x nennenswerte Drops

.. aber jede Menge suesse kleine Kicker, Anlieger und alles, was in einen echt coolen Singletrail gehoert  .. man kann ja ueber die Hoehenmeter sagen was man will, aber die Harburger Berge sind schon ein schoenes Bike-Revier 

Jetzt noch ein bisschen am Hardtail-Setup feilen, wieder ein bisschen fit werden (war echt etwas faul im Winter), so dass ich dann auch mit dem Fully 50km-Bergtouren veranstalten kann, dann duerft Ihr mich einen gluecklichen Freerider nennen


----------



## evil_rider (26. März 2002)

mit dem panzer ne 47km tour machen ???? na viel spass   und ich habe dafür nur ein kettenblatt @ gageC , und was soll den das heißen sicherheitsfuß setzten ?? du meinst wohl "ahhh sonst falle ich auf die schnudde" *gg* und wieso keinen big-air ? jede wurzel kann man für sowas mißbrauchen wenn sie ne nennenswerte größe hat ;-) jaja alles faule ausreden, wenn ich bei soner tour schlapp mache sage ich einfach............ meine platte in bein tut mir weh, kann nicht weiter fahren *gg*


----------



## gage_ (26. März 2002)

Kleiner Tip, Du legst hier einen unheimlichen Erwartungsdruck vor, das musst Du dann auch alles erfuellen wenn Du mitkommst 

Klar bin ich an Wurzeln auch gesprungen, aber "BigAir" definiert sich bei mir nicht am Blabla das man darum macht 

So Schluss jetzt, heia


----------



## Rabbit (26. März 2002)

So, hier nochmal die Werte, die noch in meinem Computer stecken. Leider funktionierte das Auslesen auch nicht hier am PC in der Firma. Werde das Teil wohl nochmal (diesmal komplett) einschicken müssen.

Entfernung: 47,78 km
ben. Zeit: 3:23:26
Hm: 529 rauf, 522 runter
AV: 14,4 km/h
MAX: 50,0 !!!! (Ist Alan die Downhills im Wheele gefahren?!)


----------



## Joerky (26. März 2002)

Hey Kollegas!

Das hört sich alles sehr verlockend an! Und von Bremen bis in die Harburger Berge ists net so weit...
Ich würde Euch bitten, mir mal eine Mail zu schicken, wenn Ihr wieder sone schöne Tour macht, dann könnten wir mal mit 2-3 Kollegen aus Bremen dazustoßen.
Ist halt immer angenehmer, wenn da schon wer ist, der die Wege kennt und man nicht orientierungslos in der Gegend rumfährt.

Ginge das?


----------



## gage_ (26. März 2002)

@Joerky ... kann zwar nicht fuer jeden hier sprechen, aber ich sage mal: Gerne! Gibt ja auch sehr oft unterbesetzte bzw. allein gefahrene Touren, da sind dann sogar Bremer zulaessig 

Was die Benachrichtigung angeht - fuehl Dich hiermit aufgefordert, Dich lesender- und schreibenderweise an den entsprechenden Themen zu beteiligen .. das ist dann irgendwie einfacher


----------



## Joerky (26. März 2002)

Danke das wir "zulässig" sind! 

Lesender weise... jaja - das kann klappen. Allerdings wäre es wirklich net schlecht, wenn mich eine e-mail erreicht, wenn ihr mal am Wochenende eine Tour plant. Bes6er noch wäre ein kurzer Anruf auf dem Handy - damit man auch gleich absprechen kann, wo man sich trifft.
Ich bin so frei und mail Dir einfach mal meine Nummer, ok?


----------



## gage_ (26. März 2002)

Naja, ich musste ein bisschen auf den Bremern rumhacken .. meine Freundin hat da auch mal gewohnt, und da man als Mann ja bekanntlich keine wirkliche Macht ueber Frauen hat, kann man das nur anonym im Internet kompensieren 

Kannst mir Deine Nummer gerne schicken, ist immer gut, wenn man ueber das Forum hinausgehende Koordinaten von jemandem hat ... Dein Interesse an angekuendigten Touren solltest Du allerdings dann schon erstmal hier bekunden, weil da eine gewisse Wahrscheinlichkeit besteht, dass wir in Anbetracht eines bevorstehenden Adrenalin- bzw. Laktatrausches nicht mehr in der Lage sind, verschiedene Kommunikationsmedien nach moeglichen Teilnehmern abzufragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (26. März 2002)

machen wir auch nen "das schwerste bike contest" ? *ggg*


----------



## Joerky (26. März 2002)

@GageC:

Okidoki!

Handynummer hab ich gemailt - und wenn hier was abgeht, was in meinen Terminkalender passt, werde ich mein reges Interesse bekunden!!! 

Freu mich schon drauf!


----------



## gage_ (26. März 2002)

@evil .. der einzige Contest, den Du bei so ner Tour gewinnen koenntest ... hehehe .. koennen wir machen, soll ja keiner frustriert nach Hause gehen muessen 

@Joerky .. wunderbar ..


----------



## evil_rider (26. März 2002)

ich bin nie frustriert *hust hust* wo wir grade beim thema sind, wollen wir am oster WE nun nach sollingen ?


----------



## Rabbit (26. März 2002)

Punkt!
Bevor ihr hier jetzt weiter meinen schönen Tourbericht-Thread mißbraucht, macht doch bitte für eure Osterabstimmung ein neues Thema auf. Ist doch wirklich was anderes  

Danke,  
Harry


----------



## rob (26. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *AV: 14,4 km/h*


 >OH man, mit euch würde ich gerne mal mitfahren!! Das macht dann wenigstens spass und ich müßte nicht immer als bummelletzter 300m hinterm feld herschleifen, weil ich auf den letzten kilometern ordentlich aufgeplatzt bin, sondern könnte eine biketour auch mal richtig genießen...
4 km/h im durchschnitt müßtet ihr bei der nächsten tour schon noch draufpacken, damit euch im harz nicht mein schicksal ereilt


----------



## gage_ (26. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *Bevor ihr hier jetzt weiter meinen schönen Tourbericht-Thread mißbraucht*



Sei froh, dann bleibt er lange oben und Du wirst schoen, reich und beruehmt 

Nein, bin auch der Meinung dass nicht alles im gleichen Beitrag behandelt werden muss ... es gibt einen Solling-Beitrag, den kann man getrost weiterfuehren 

@rob .. ja ist wahr, mir kam das auch sehr entgegen dass da nicht so gebrezelt wurde, weil man ansonsten auch zu tatterig ist um auch noch heil den Berg runter zu kommen. Zur Ehrenrettung der XC-Anhaenger sei noch gesagt, dass die Strecken, die wir gefahren sind sowohl hoch als auch runter zu einem grossen Teil wirklich Trails sind.


----------



## jockel (26. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *...und ich mich mit dem Gedanken spielte zu desertieren und die 500m weiter zum Heidefriedhof zu fahren...*



Nanana Rabbit,
es mag gestern ja etwas zäh gelaufen sein, aber das ist noch lange keine Grund gleich den Freitod zu wählen 
Ansonsten wieder mal sehr schön. Ich freu mich schon auf den Harz


----------



## Rabbit (26. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von jockel _
> *es mag gestern ja etwas zäh gelaufen sein, aber das ist noch lange keine Grund gleich den Freitod zu wählen *


Da kannst Du mal sehen, auf unseren Touren werden sogar Stationen, oder Neudeutsch _Checkpoints_, auch für diese Fälle eingeplant


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pan (26. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von rob _
> * >OH man, mit euch würde ich gerne mal mitfahren!! Das macht dann wenigstens spass und ich müßte nicht immer als bummelletzter 300m hinterm feld herschleifen, weil ich auf den letzten kilometern ordentlich aufgeplatzt bin, sondern könnte eine biketour auch mal richtig genießen...
> 4 km/h im durchschnitt müßtet ihr bei der nächsten tour schon noch draufpacken, damit euch im harz nicht mein schicksal ereilt   *



Hehehe, lieber rob, alles nur Rauchbomben und Nebelgranaten die Rabbit da gezündet hat...den Gegner in Sicherheit wiegen und dann unbarmherzig zuschlagen!!! 

...laß` Dich überraschen!


----------

